# New member... have some questions..



## mkoser (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello, 

I have been a lurker on the forum for over a year, but never joined...

I also don't have a GTO... but before you stop reading please give me a minute...

I have this http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3603/3418884151_f0668a232d.jpg

It's a 1964 Pontiac Catalina... I know, it's not a GTO, but I have yet to find a more complete source of classic Pontiac info than this site.

I have had this car since 1999. I drove it alot the first year I bought it (just out of highschool) and then went to college and parked it. Just in the last two years I painted the car and finally put it back together. The interior, chrome, and mechanicals are all original. It had bias ply tires on it when I bought it, and still has the same for a spare (in new condition.) The odometer says 31,000 (I bought it with 27,800). I don't know if it is original, but can't imagine that it has 131,000 on it. The paint was in rough shape when I bought it, but it had no holes in the body.

It has a 389 4bbl, with factory air.

I have two questions:
1) Did these fuel pumps have some type of check valve that prevents the fuel from draining back into the tank after the engine shuts down? After the car has sit for a few days, and the fuel evaporates out of the carb, it takes a good 25-35 seconds of cranking to get it to fire up. With a little prime at the carb, it fires on the first crank. I was going to replace the fuel pump, but didn't want to, if this wasn't the problem. It always starts, but I don't like the abuse I'm giving to the starter. 

2) The car runs and drives fine. It goes through the gears like new, with the exception of two concerns:

a) When cold, there is a grinding, buzzing, rattling, coming from the transmission someplace. It's not steady, but kind of sporadic. When revved, it'll disappear, until it idles back down. After the car is warmed up, it'll go away completely. I've crawled underneath while it is doing it, but can't seem to pinpoint it. It is not the exhaust or anything like that. 

b) The car appears to be a little sticky when downshifting. For instance, when slowing down to make a turn, and then accelerating out of the turn, the car labors and shutters for about a second, it'll then downshift and runs like normal.

Time for a tranny rebuild???

I know it's not a GTO, but it's a GTO's little sister.

Any info would be helpful. 

Thanks for making this a great site.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out PYforums (Performance Years) online. It's an excellent, Pontiac forum, and has specialized sections for the big Pontiacs, and the older ones as well. Lots of great info. No check valve in the pump. You could install one in line, or drive the car more often! It's a pretty normal occurence. As for your trans, it's probably a Jetaway or Slim Jim trans....a 4 speed auto. It may indeed need attention. Possibly a fluid and filter change would help. If not, consult an expert. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree i would change the fluid and filter before making any big moves.:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome.....:seeya:
Nice car, why would think you would shunned because it's not a GTO ? It's still a nice old PONTIAC....
On the fuel issue. GM had so many complaints about this that in the mid 70's they started installing fuel filters with a check valve. I'm assuming you have the original carb. I don't know if Carter has a different filter available like the Rochesters do but it would be worth a search for.


----------



## mkoser (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, 

I see that there are some check valves available that splice right into the fuel line, others have said to install a electric fuel pump at the tank.

Do you think if I put one of those check valves in, it would reduce my cranking time?

Thanks, 

MK


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, and I would install it either between the pump and the carb, or right in front of the pump. That should keep the gas from syphoning back to the tank. Make sure to install it in the proper direction.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

*fuel check valve*

can anyone recommend what make of check valve that would work?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll have to look into the check valve. I, too, have an Edelbrock on my Camaro and it's annoying as hell to crank it so long after it has sat a few days....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet car!!:cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Catalina, "Little Sister?" . Me thinks it is" Big Brother!" . Drive it proud! :rofl:

rich


----------



## mkoser (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, it is more annoying than anything, I just hate to crank on it forever. 

If anyone has any experience with a check valve, let me know, I would like to try one out.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

Its still a great Pontiac, drive it hard!


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

forget an electric fuel pump, just crank it, the stock carbs on those years have small fuel bowls, gas is probably evaporating. besides cranking will get the oil moving, as for the rattling, check the inspection cover at the convertor, and the convertor bolts holding it to the flywheel


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice car :agree 

cool:cool

Sounds like it's in good hands.:cheers


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

man i lvoe the 63 and 64 full size pontiacs, a huge car with plenty of room and all that pontiac power, what a combo man. has fare has a catalina beign a little brother you got it backwords man, the gto used the full size car v8 in the cheap tempest body meaning any full size pontiac is a big brother to a gto, the gto repasented youth therefo it is the little brother, the big brother was the 421 grand pixs in the early 60's and the raceign super dutys, keep in mind full size pontiacs have a pedagree has big has the gtos do.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, it's hard to believe that in `64 and `65 the GTO was the smallest car Pontiac made.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm still kicking myself for selling my 65 Catalina. It had a great interior, I loved the steering wheel and gauges.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Great car!! "Back in the day" OK yeah I'm old, I had a TriPower 63 Catalina, Ventura trim, NEAT cars. The carburetors have an anti percolation valve, a bimetallic setup, sits on top of the carb, that would open/close during a hot engine shut-down to prevent the gas in the float bowls from bubbling and evaporating. If the float bowls where empty you'd have to crank to refill them. Pretty sure most, if not all carbs back then had them, check and see, maybe this is a factor. Worth a try.
JustAl


----------

